# 1965 Schwinn Stingray Detail Job



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 21, 2017)

Here is a 1965 Schwinn Stingray project that I bought disassembled in a box.
Honestly, I am mainly into Whizzer motorbikes, but I can appreciate all bikes..
The guy that I bought it from said that it had been blue ever since he bought it in 1972.
I could see the original violet paint here and there and thought, I could save this bike.
A few months ago, I did the same thing to a maroon 1946 DX that was painted silver, and it came out great.
For what ever reason, Jasco paint remover does not like to remove Schwinn enamel finishes.
I take that back, It will, but not if you are fast.
I only did small sections at a time, and used a rag soaked in barbecue fluid to quickly wipe it off.
Also, I removed every bit of rust that would come off.
For this, I used fine steel wool, and a dull exacto knife.
Chrome is very hard, and if you dull an exacto/razor knife, it will not scratch the chrome.
Always test it on a small piece just to be sure, and then hold it up to some light for inspection.
Some of the chrome on the rims is scratched from some sort of an abrasive, but it was done prior to me owning it. Anyway, I hope you can appreciate this, and I hope some of you can save your own vintage finishes with this technique..
Take care.
(BEFORE PICTURES)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 21, 2017)

(AFTER PICTURES)
And yes, I missed a couple of tiny spots, but I will get them.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice job exposing the original paint. I commend anyone that takes on the task of removing spray bomb paint trying the salvage the original. I simply don't have the patience for that kind of work.   Jasco loses it strength over time once it has been opened. After stripping two Schwinn frames, not at the same time, the third one was a bear many months later taking three coats to get it to metal.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 21, 2017)

wow, quite an improvement.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## stoney (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks good. Great job of stripping off the blue and exposing that wonderful violet. Looking forward to the finish process.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Great job!
And my favourite colour too!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 22, 2017)

Whoa, now that's a transformation. Obviously did a lot of work. Nice job man.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 22, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Whoa, now that's a transformation. Obviously did a lot of work. Nice job man.



Thank you!


----------



## Scribble (Aug 22, 2017)

Great save !


----------

